# Garment Dyeing - with small minimums per color



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi there-
I am starting a t'shirt line, and only want to use Supima cotton t'shirts. I have found suppliers for blanks, but the come prepared for dye. I need to find a place that does garment dying with small minimums per color. I have exhausted my search engine trying to do research but have come up pretty empty handed. Does anyone have any contacts? Let me know.

Thanks.

Rachel


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think your main problem might be the "with small minimums per color"

Try this place: Los Angeles Dye and Wash


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you! I just called them and their minimums are quite low as they have sample machines. this is great. thank you so much. i love these forums. i have learned everything i needed to know so far. thanks again.

Rachel


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

RachelNY28 said:


> Thank you! I just called them and their minimums are quite low as they have sample machines. this is great. thank you so much. i love these forums. i have learned everything i needed to know so far. thanks again.
> 
> Rachel


Sweet...I'm glad it worked out for you. Thanks for reporting back on how their minimums work.


----------



## namsterdamus (Aug 17, 2007)

RachelNY28 said:


> Hi there-
> I am starting a t'shirt line, and only want to use Supima cotton t'shirts. I have found suppliers for blanks, but the come prepared for dye. I need to find a place that does garment dying with small minimums per color. I have exhausted my search engine trying to do research but have come up pretty empty handed. Does anyone have any contacts? Let me know.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


I'm looking for a supima cotton or supima/modal t-shirt supplier too, could you give me the contact for your supplier? I'd greatly appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Rachel,

Have you actually had any of your shirts dyed yet? How did they turn out?

I have a prospective customer that would like their shirts to be American Apparel, but in very specific colors that AA doesn't offer. I sent this company an email, but I'd like to hear first-hand accounts of their service.

Thanks!


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi-
I have not tried them yet. We would up using alternative apparel and american apparel in the colors they offered. I still plan on doing some garment dying, just not quite ready yet.
What kind of colors are you looking to do?

Rachel


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks. I emailed them, so I'll find out what they're willing to do for us. 

It's just very specific shades of three colors. Sorry, can't say more than that. 

Glad you were able to find the colors you needed.


----------

